# And How OLD Do YOU Feel Today??



## MA-Caver (Jan 12, 2005)

> *30 Years Difference:*
> 
> 1973: Long hair
> 2003: Longing for hair
> ...




Can I get an AMEN from the ladies??


----------



## Drac (Jan 13, 2005)

Not a lady, but I'll give you a BIG AMEN...


----------



## Fightback2 (Jan 13, 2005)

AAAAAAMMMMMEEEEENNNNN.  I have to sit down now as I've tired myself out.


----------



## 7starmantis (Jan 13, 2005)

Wow, I dont consider myself that old, and I even feel old now......thanks alot!!!  

7sm


----------



## Simon Curran (Jan 13, 2005)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Wow, I dont consider myself that old, and I even feel old now......thanks alot!!!
> 
> 7sm


Yeah, ditto...

Mork calling Orsen...


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 13, 2005)

You're most certainly welcome. heh...


----------



## OUMoose (Jan 13, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> The people who are starting college this fall across the nation were born in 1985. They are too young to remember the space shuttle blowing up.


  I remember watching this on TV in elementary school.  Should be the first shuttle that blew up. 



			
				MACaver said:
			
		

> Their lifetime has always included AIDS.


 Sad but true



			
				MACaver said:
			
		

> Bottle caps have always been screw off and plastic.


  LOL.  I didn't see a metal cap till I started drinking!  Lets see... I think i was 8....



			
				MACaver said:
			
		

> The CD was introduced the year they were born.


 And we've been through 3 media types already!



			
				MACaver said:
			
		

> They have always had cable.


 The first TV we had came equipped with "bunny ears".  



			
				MACaver said:
			
		

> They cannot fathom not having a remote control.


 LOL... neither can I, as I WAS the remote...  "Son, go change that channel.."



			
				MACaver said:
			
		

> Jay Leno has always been on the Tonight Show.


 now THAT is a sad comment... 



			
				MACaver said:
			
		

> Popcorn has always been cooked in the microwave.


 hmmmm.. heavily buttered Kettle Corn...   *salivates*



			
				MACaver said:
			
		

> They can't imagine what hard contact lenses are.


 Those are actually still sold, depending on the ocular dysfunction.  One of the guys I work with have them.



			
				MACaver said:
			
		

> They don't know who Mork was or where he was from.


Wonder if they would know who's diner Alice waitressed at...  What show had Barbarino, Washington, and the rest...  ugh... I'm depressing myself...



			
				MACaver said:
			
		

> They never heard: "Where's the Beef?", "I'd walk a mile for a Camel", or "de plane Boss, de plane".


"the choice of the new generation"....



			
				MACaver said:
			
		

> They do not care who shot J. R. and have no idea who J. R. even is.


 I know who he is, I know who shot him, and I STILL don't care...



			
				MACaver said:
			
		

> McDonald's never came in Styrofoam containers.


 Ahh yes... I remember the big brown Big Mac containers.   Childhood. 



			
				MACaver said:
			
		

> They don't have a clue how to use a typewriter.


Half of them probably have trouble writing, as most everything is typed now.


----------



## Shodan (Jan 13, 2005)

Well..........I'm turning 32 in two weeks artyon:.........now I feel old!!  :idunno:

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## 7starmantis (Jan 13, 2005)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Wonder if they would know who's diner Alice waitressed at... What show had Barbarino, Washington, and the rest... ugh... I'm depressing myself...


 Welcome Back, Welcome Back, Wel...come...baaaaack. I actually had that as the windows opening sound on my PC for a while. Heh, I ran into a kid the other day who thought Travolta's first movie was Pulp Fiction!! I wanted to kick him in the crotchal area!

   7sm


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jan 13, 2005)

Must...kill...MACAver....

Must...kil....

*collapse in aged heap*


----------



## Zepp (Jan 13, 2005)

:lol:  I was born in 1981, and some of those make me feel old.


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 13, 2005)

> I ran into a kid the other day who thought Travolta's first movie was Pulp Fiction!! I wanted to kick him in the crotchal area!
> 
> 7sm


 


Just snap him in the groin with your "Stretch Armstrong Doll".


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 13, 2005)

I may be a youngin', but I remember the Challenger exploding, didn't own a CD til I was fourteen, didn't always have cable or an answering machine or a remote, and we didn't always make popcorn in the microwave, I did one of my first school assignments on a typewriter, and I remember Robin Williams as Mork, and I'd sure as hell walk a mile for a Camel....as long as it's a wide.  :wink1:  hell...my parents haven't bought a damn dishwasher because that was the reason they had me.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 14, 2005)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Must...kill...MACAver....
> 
> Must...kil....
> 
> *collapse in aged heap*


What the hell did I do?? I'll betcha dollars to doughnuts that I'm older than you kiddo! So don't feel bad.  It's just age... now (looking down at your collapsed form)... you wanna a pillow or sumpthin? 

 :asian:


----------



## James Clifton (May 21, 2006)

Talked to a young person while eating dinner,HISTORY became a topic...LORDY...you all ain't going to believe this ,GERMANY & JAPAN,fought us....she couldn't remember if there was someone else...never heard of BATAAN......DEC 7TH......BLANK STARE......KIT CARSON....TV late talk show....forget the rest...I just wanted to cry!! Yep.I'm old!Oh yeah,she is starting a NEW job & going to make lots of $$$,the PERSON that will be training her made $600 by just signing up a few people....all she has to do is get her friends to sign up & she will get so rich..... really wanted to cry then .PT Barnum was right.I politely tried to '''enlighten her"she laughed said "you"don't understand...I know I'm going to make a lot of $$$!
Jim Clifton


----------



## terryl965 (May 21, 2006)

WOW that is all I can say. What a list acid rock to acid reflux, long hair to wanting hair my God man how old are you did they have fire in your time.:erg:
Terry


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 21, 2006)

> They have always had an answering machine.




Ugh. I had been married a couple years and my husband always got a nice Christmas bonus every year. Our tradition was to go out and buy something new for our house on New Years Day. Usually it was a piece of furniture, but that year we really didn't need anymore furniture. So,we thought...how about an answering machine? I don't know...we really don't need one...if someone calls and no one answers they'll call back if it's important enough. Well, we couldn't think of anything else so we went out and bought an answering machine. That was around 1989. The rest is history...


----------



## beau_safken (May 22, 2006)

Damn...I feel young?  Too bad a lot of that is true about my generation.  Oh well.  Ignorence is bliss I guess.


----------



## Drac (May 23, 2006)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Heh, I ran into a kid the other day who thought Travolta's first movie was Pulp Fiction!! I wanted to kick him in the crotchal area!
> 
> 7sm


 
LMAO...


----------



## bydand (May 23, 2006)

AAAAAAAAAH!  I'm old, I'm old.  I wondered who let in the old guy who was watching me from the bathroom mirror this morning.  Funny thing is I don't feel a day over 20 (wife says I don't ACT a day over 17. I take it as a complement.)

I hauled out some of my LP's the other day to listen to a few older songs and my 6 year old just about fell over when he saw the "Giant CD's."

I remember our first real color TV (anybody else remember seeing the screen to turn a B/W television into a "color" one?  blue band on top, clear in the middle, and green band at the bottom?  You put it in front of the regular TV screen.)  Please, someone else remember! I was just little, but remember that stupid thing - didn't last more than a day before Dad pitched it.

I still own some 8-track tapes somewhere, even had an 8-track recorder in the 70's along with my reel-to-reel.

My High School got their first computer the year I graduated.  Only the "smart" kids could touch it.  LOL

$1.00 for a gallon of gas?  Have you lost your mind, NOBODY will pay higher than $0.75 for gas, not even in the 80's.  _Said while filling up the *old* Rambler at $0.70  _This theory was shattered in only a year or two.

Who took away the cent key from the keyboard/typewriter?? And when?

And I'm not REALLY that old, just 43 this year.  Oh, man, 43, never really expected to live to see 30, I guess I could be getting there.


----------



## bydand (May 23, 2006)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> I ran into a kid the other day who thought Travolta's first movie was Pulp Fiction!! I wanted to kick him in the crotchal area!
> 
> 7sm



But who REALLY wants to remember "Grease", "Saturday Night Fever" or "The Boy in the Plastic Bubble"?  Washed them out of the memory banks along with "Xanadu" and those other Pop Star/Wannabe Movie Star movies of the 70's.


----------



## Rick Wade (May 23, 2006)

All very true wow.

V/R
Rick


----------



## Drac (May 23, 2006)

Been walking a beat today..My legs feel like 100..


----------



## Bammx2 (May 29, 2006)

I was signing for a package from a ups guy with one of those digital signer thingys. I said to him " I give it 2 generations and kids will be asking 'daddy,whats a pencil'?".
He replied "last week,I had to show my kids what a record was and had to explain that it was an ancient plastic cd".

we hugged.we teared. we went our seperate ways.......:waah:


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 12, 2006)

The other day I mentioned Bruce Lee and Elvis Presley in a children's class and all I got was blank stares.

Something else I find funny is whenever I teach white belts about half-mooning (or c-stepping, or whatever your style calls it) I used to explain it as "Remember the opening song for The Monkeys, when they are walking down the street together, it kind of looks like that."  Now, I can only say that to students 30 and over.


----------

